# Blueberry Muffins



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Blueberry muffins are just about my favorite muffin. There are lots of nice fresh blueberries in the markets now, and this morning I decided to bake some blueberry muffins. I've a few recipes, but would like to try something new, especially somethinga little different.

Anybody have a favorite blueberry muffin they'd care to share?

shel


----------



## humpty99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Try to get a hold of an issue of Fine Cooking magazine from Feb/March 2006. You can order back issues at finecooking.com. There is a single batter recipe in that issue for any kind of muffin that you want to make. Then they top them with a simple glaze. It is a recipe from a bakery owner in Boston, and it is hands down the best muffin recipe that I've ever tasted; home, bakery, or otherwise. Every person that has ever tasted these muffins out of my oven has asked for the recipe. If you can wait a couple of days I can put it on here, I just don't have that issue at work with me. 

Don't think about making them if you are at all health conscious though. I think they are in the neighborhood of 550 calories and 23 grams of fat per muffin.


----------



## humpty99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Scratch the part about posting the recipe. I just read the copyright thing. Get a hold of that issue. I think it would be well worth your effort.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! Is this the recipe: Cookie Madness » 2007» March

While I'm "health conscious," there are times when a full-tilt, high calorie treat is the only way to go.

shel


----------



## humpty99 (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't say if all the numbers are exact, but yes it appears to be the recipe that I'm referring to. If you get a hold of the magazine, there are several side-bars with ideas to mix in to the batter. My family goes nuts when I make the chocolate chip banana variety, and I'm also a huge fan of the cinnamon glaze on some of the other kinds that I've made.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I found the Fine Cooking recipe on line, at the Fine Cooking site. It's a little different than the first recipe I posted. Thanks again for the tip ... I'll probably make the original recipe from the magazine, maybe cut back a little on the sugar.

scb


----------



## madbakerwoman (Jul 14, 2008)

i know this is an old topic already, but i've recently written a recipe for blueberry buttermilk oatmeal muffins. if you'd like it, i can get it out for ya.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Soundfs very interesting. I love bluberries, buttermilk, and oatmeal. Sometimes that's my breakfast :smiles:

shel


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Nothing brings out the flavor of blueberries in a muffin like fresh lemon zest.


----------



## madbakerwoman (Jul 14, 2008)

here's my recipe, if you wanna give it a try. i don't have lemon in it, but orange instead. it gives it a really nice flavor.

Blueberry-Oatmeal-Buttermilk muffins
2 c. pastry flour
1 c. white sugar
1 tbl baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 large egg, beaten
1 c. buttermilk
1/4 c. vegetable oil
1 tsp vanilla extract
2 tbl dried orange zest (1 tbl fresh)
1 1/2 c. frozen blueberries
1/2 c. brown sugar
1/4 c. flour
2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 c. softened butter
1/4 c. rolled oats
Mix together 2 c. flour, white sugar, baking powder, and salt. Make a well in the center of the mixture, and set aside. In a separate bowl, mix together the egg, buttermilk, oil, vanilla, and orange zest. pour the wet mixture into the well in your dry mixture , and slowly incorporate them together with a wooden spoon. lightly coat the blueberries in flour (to prevent them from sinking while baking) and fold into batter. Fill oiled or lined muffin pans 2/3 full. 
in a small bowl, combine brown sugar, flour, cinnamon, softened butter, and oats. with the back of a fork, combine ingredients into the softened butter. crumble the streusel onto each muffin. bake in a 350F oven for about 25 minutes.

enjoy!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you.

scb


----------

